# If you love your Dad, this music video will make you cry.



## makaha99 (Jan 6, 2013)

This is a song that I wrote about my Dad. For better or for worse, when I've played this song for my friends and co-workers, several of them started sobbing, even the ones that still have their Dads--just warning you.....
Here's the link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxd2lYsFSq4

There's nothing wrong with a sad song, but do you think this song is a little bit too sad?
Like depressing sad?


----------



## Robert Lau (Jan 7, 2013)

LOL

your song sucks!!
LOL

you want to know a sad song, this is a sad song:
[video=youtube;iBcX9plkfpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBcX9plkfpU[/video]


----------



## makaha99 (Jan 10, 2013)

@Robert
That's sick
Most oriental girls aren't like that...

Being from Hawaii and there's so many asian girls here, and most of my girlfriends were asian: either Chinese, Japanese or korean--and most are very conservative. Especially Korean girls...

That video is way far out of touch with reality. Mostly only a fantasy of mainland U.S. guys who think asian girls are like that. Funny how on the internet it's always japs this, japs that, and what happens? When they come down here to Hawaii, what do those same guys do? They date japanese girls, or other asians, even marry them, it happens a lot, and I mean a lot. Such hypocrites....

Heck, my female asian friends who went away to college on the mainland always come back with a white boyfriend, or fiancee. Every time. Well a couple times it was a black guy, mostly white though. How come never a asian guy?


----------



## Robert Lau (Jan 14, 2013)

makaha99 said:


> @Robert
> That's sick
> Most oriental girls aren't like that...
> 
> ...



dude, I'm not white
duh.......


----------



## makaha99 (Jan 17, 2013)

makaha99 said:


> @Robert
> That's sick
> Most oriental girls aren't like that...
> 
> ...





Robert Lau said:


> dude, I'm not white
> duh.......




I didn't say you were white.....

I'm saying that video doesn't do anything for the image of asian girls.....


----------



## AltarNation (Jan 17, 2013)

Pretty sad song. It brought a tear to my eye. it's not my type of music really, personally, but I respect the emotional value of the lyrical contents and the imagery did a great job of personalizing the song and making it feel specifically relevant. It's almost like the pictures make it more real... kinda makes it hit home more. I am a musician and I definitely respect the emotional catharsis of any art. 

Why even respond to a douchebag who comes into your thread to tell you your very personal song about your father "sucks"? Fuck that guy.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 17, 2013)

AltarNation said:


> Why even respond to a douchebag who comes into your thread to tell you your very personal song about your father "sucks"? Fuck that guy.


Unfortunately, I think Makaha is used to it. I already told him that, although I'm not a marketing expert, I think his choice of thread titles bring more challenge to his music than anything else. This conversation developed over the "best guitarist" thread. I never responded here because I already made my point to Makaha.

But, seriously? Music can evoke powerful emotions. Sometimes, that is what the composer is after. But, please, Makaha - don't tell me ahead of time how I am supposed to feel from your song. If you do a good job, I will feel it just by listening to the song.

Again, I don't have suggestions for marketing yourself here or on YouTube. I just think it might be better if Makaha stops challenging people to better you and find another way to draw an audience.

Mahalo.


----------



## AltarNation (Jan 18, 2013)

cheechako said:


> But, seriously? Music can evoke powerful emotions. Sometimes, that is what the composer is after. But, please, Makaha - don't tell me ahead of time how I am supposed to feel from your song. If you do a good job, I will feel it just by listening to the song.


True enough. There are better approaches to such issues.


----------



## makaha99 (Jan 18, 2013)

AltarNation said:


> Pretty sad song. It brought a tear to my eye. it's not my type of music really, personally, but I respect the emotional value of the lyrical contents and the imagery did a great job of personalizing the song and making it feel specifically relevant. It's almost like the pictures make it more real... kinda makes it hit home more. I am a musician and I definitely respect the emotional catharsis of any art.
> .



Thanks for the compliments!!
and for taking the time to listen and watch the video


----------



## makaha99 (Jan 21, 2013)

cheechako said:


> But, seriously? Music can evoke powerful emotions. Sometimes, that is what the composer is after. But, please, Makaha - don't tell me ahead of time how I am supposed to feel from your song. If you do a good job, I will feel it just by listening to the song.
> 
> .



Well I didn't think my thread title was being provocative at all....
Half the people I played the song for had the reaction as what it says in the thread title, so I figured that would be a good title....


----------



## Robert Lau (Jan 22, 2013)

makaha99 said:


> I didn't say you were white.....
> 
> I'm saying that video doesn't do anything for the image of asian girls.....



some asian girls ARE like that

are u the same guy that did that doobie song?
that song is better than this crap
who wants to hear a boohoo song about a father?


----------



## makaha99 (Jan 29, 2013)

Robert Lau said:


> some asian girls ARE like that
> 
> are u the same guy that did that doobie song?
> that song is better than this crap
> who wants to hear a boohoo song about a father?


Okay whatever....
You probably never even dated an asian girl....
LOL!


----------



## Robert Lau (Jan 31, 2013)

makaha99 said:


> Okay whatever....
> You probably never even dated an asian girl....
> LOL!



yes I have

here's another video thats really good, this is the live version of the song I posted before:
[video=youtube;IqngrRBIpkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqngrRBIpkw[/video]


----------



## makaha99 (Feb 3, 2013)

Robert Lau said:


> yes I have
> 
> here's another video thats really good, this is the live version of the song I posted before:
> [video=youtube;IqngrRBIpkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqngrRBIpkw[/video]



Oh, wonderful....
Another Steel panther video, lovely!


----------



## Robert Lau (Feb 16, 2013)

here's an even better one, you should write music like this:
[video=youtube;HAvXHpLwJA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAvXHpLwJA4[/video]


----------



## sworth (Feb 16, 2013)

Robert Lau said:


> here's an even better one, you should write music like this:
> [video=youtube;HAvXHpLwJA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAvXHpLwJA4[/video]



...or not...


----------



## makaha99 (Jun 14, 2013)

Well since it's Father's Day coming up on Sunday,
here's two other songs/music videos that I wrote about my Dad, that are along the lines of the song that I wrote in post #1, in fact they could be considered spiritual succesors--

"You Were There All This Time"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7-p3XcHWc4

...and "I'll See You In My Dreams"
Even though this song doesn't specifically mention Dad or father, and it could also be about a grandfather or disabled sibling, I was thinking of my Dad when I wrote it....it's what I saw of him when he was in a nursing home:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2ocN02CrMM


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;-s5r2spPJ8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s5r2spPJ8g[/video]

Got to have this one on here...


----------



## makaha99 (Jun 21, 2013)

dolamic said:


> [video=youtube;-s5r2spPJ8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s5r2spPJ8g[/video]
> 
> Got to have this one on here...



That's great!


----------

